# How To Stir Fry?



## corazon (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll be making a stir fry this week but its been so long since I've made one that I have forgotten how I used to do it. Thought I would ask around, I'm sure there are so many different ways. 

I have firm tofu that I would like to be crispy and I also have some trader joes soyaki. 

I do remember your pan needs to be super hot but that's about it. 
thanks!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2008)

Super hot is right. have all you ingredients prepped and ready to roll, in the order you will be cooking them. Use the base of the pan for cooking, and the sides of the pans for parking things, work from the center out.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bingo! Hot hot hot. We also keep a handy supply of soy sauce, fish sauce, and several Chinese and Japanese flavoring sauces to use. It's fun sometimes to mix and match sauces and see what happens, LOL.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jan 31, 2008)

Cook your protein or veggies in oil, remove all but 2 tablespoons.  Scent your oil with aromatics, garlic, ginger, onions, what have you.  Build a sauce with your fav. saucey ingredients.  Incorperate your protein over high heat.  Enjoy thoroughly.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 31, 2008)

A neat experience we had was the Mongolian BBQ we went to out here. You get to pick everything (meat, veggies, oil, sauces, flavorings) and then watch them grill it up for you on a big round flat griddle.
It works best if you make up small bowls so you can try several different things while you are there.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 31, 2008)

Try searching YouTube for stir fry. I watched a lady making Stir Fried Korean vegetables
yesterday, then watched another hour or so of cooking videos. It's all Tattrat's fault for
posting that link to the beatbox "cooking" video. 
I should have been working, but noooooo.....

So when you say hot hot hot.... how long do you let your carbon steel wok heat?
Past the stage where it is smoking and darkening on the bottom? I have a gas stove,
and the thing seems to chill quickly....


----------



## corazon (Jan 31, 2008)

now why does that pan need to be so hot? So the veggies won't stick?

I plan on using the soyaki for the sauce but when do I add it? And do I let it simmer to thicken the sauce? Should I also marinate the tofu in the soyaki?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 31, 2008)

Ya know what's funny? They say don't sear with non-stick, yet they make non-stick woks.

That type of cooking is hot and fast so you still have the crunch and freshness from the veggies.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, Corazon. We had a thread on that recently (includes stir-frying tips and recipes): http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/stir-fry-crash-course-ingredients-41441.html HTH.


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 31, 2008)

and remember that if things DO stick a little add a bit of Water NOT more Oil!


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 31, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> It's all Tattrat's fault for
> posting that link to the beatbox "cooking" video.
> I should have been working, but noooooo.....




LOL!!!! Sorry, my Bad!


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 31, 2008)

Add the soy at the end. You might want to thin it a bit with water or stock, maybe
add a bit of sugar. It might be too salty.
To thicken, best to use the cornstarch and water method... about a tablespoon
of cornstarch in 1/4 cup of cold water. Mix well, add to boiling liquid, stir constantly
till thickened.
Dunno about marinating the tofu, I don't eat the stuff.


----------



## Caine (Jan 31, 2008)

Stir-fry the meat, or in your case the tofu, in about 2 tablespoons of peanut oil, then remove it from the wok. Add additional oil and stir fry all your vegetables together, starting with the hardest vegetable and working your way down to the softest vegetable. Once all vegetables are cooked, add the sauce and heat to boiling. Add the thickener and return to boiling until the sauce is the desired thickness. Reduce the heat and add the meat or tofu back into the wok and heat through. Remove from heat and it's ready to serve.


----------



## gamecube10074 (Jan 31, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Bingo! Hot hot hot. We also keep a handy supply of soy sauce, fish sauce, and several Chinese and Japanese flavoring sauces to use. It's fun sometimes to mix and match sauces and see what happens, LOL.


That post frightens me...
Don't mess with our flavors


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 31, 2008)

gamecube10074 said:


> That post frightens me...
> Don't mess with our flavors



LOL  
As long as it doesn't get up and walk out of the Wok I am OK with it

walk out of the wok.. hehe


----------



## PJP (Apr 10, 2008)

All you do is chop vegetables (zucchini, mushrooms, carrots, green beans, red bell peppers...) and stir fry with johnny's salt, blk pepper, and I also use finely ground red pepper powder for a kick.  Don't forget to oil your pan.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 10, 2008)

HINT: you know if you're oil is hot enough (and I would suggest peanut oil as it has a high heating temp.) when you can put a wooden spoon in and it sizzles on the tip......start with some chopped garlic to season the oil and quickly add your densest veggies and work your way down..........meat comes about 1/4 of the way unless you want to do it separately.....add soy sauce and other seasonings to taste and at the end thicken with cornstarch and chinese brown sauce which makes the sauce a nice rich brown color.......


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't put too much in the pan at once--if you do, stuff will steam and not sear.

(My own favorite mistake.)


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 18, 2008)

Odd. No one mentioned the eggs, which I believe is a staple of stir-fried rice.

That said, I whip 2 eggs up real well and then pour them into a warm
skillet. Cook them with a lid on. You should get a nice mostly flat
solid pan-shaped egg serving.

Pour the finished project onto a plate and cut nice rectangular
egg strips. I like about 4 times longer than across. 

Stir them in the rest of your mixture close to the end of the total
cooking job, so as not to break the slices of egg.


----------

